# malaria medication



## ljkd13

Hello all,

I will be in Thailand in September and will be staying through probably February or March. I am somewhat concerned with the malaria situation, as I will not be spending all of my time in major cities.

I can buy malaria medication here to take with me and take while I'm there, but it will cost me 300-400 American dollars. Can I get malaria medication there that will work. If so, is it easy to access and less expensive?

We could certainly plan ahead while there, and just buy it when we need it, if that's the best solution. 

I really am not interested in getting malaria though, so if buying it here is the safest way, I may have to do that.

Any input is appreciated

-Luke


----------



## synthia

As far as I know, only the border areas near the Burmese, Lao, and Cambodian borders pose any malaria threat. Check the information on the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) site. The World Health Organization also provides information.


----------



## ljkd13

I think the CDC is going to err on the side of "bring everything with you". But, if they have everything I need there, I dont know if it will be worth it to spend so much on malaria medication here.

So, has anyone had experience with getting medication? was it correct? was it inexpensive? did it work? etc?

Thanks again

Luke


----------



## mikecwm

Unless you ae going close to the boder areas with Burma, Laos or Cambodia, Anti malaria medication is not reccommended - and a waste of money. 
Try googling "Thailand Malaria areas map" for details of areas to avoid.
60 million Thai don't take medication.
Keeping arms and neck covered during the mosquito evening hours is fine.
Have fun and don't worry too much.


----------



## synthia

If you think the CDC is going to err on the side of 'bring everything with you', then you should be reassured, because they say you don't need anything except in the border areas. They actually recommend against taking it if it is not necessary.

The problem with waiting until you need it is that you need to start the medication one week in advance. There is a new medication that you can start only a few days before and take every day, but that is very expensive. First, you don't need it unless you are going to the border areas. If you are going to be living in the border areas, you should discuss which drug is appropriate with a doctor at a travel clinic, not just with your family doctor.


----------



## oddball

synthia said:


> If you think the CDC is going to err on the side of 'bring everything with you', then you should be reassured, because they say you don't need anything except in the border areas. They actually recommend against taking it if it is not necessary.
> 
> The problem with waiting until you need it is that you need to start the medication one week in advance. There is a new medication that you can start only a few days before and take every day, but that is very expensive. First, you don't need it unless you are going to the border areas. If you are going to be living in the border areas, you should discuss which drug is appropriate with a doctor at a travel clinic, not just with your family doctor.


 Synthia is no slouch on these matters , she has been around the mill , if you personaly feel you need a ton of medications , stop being so cheap , cheap can often be fatal in Asia . It would appear that you have already convinced your good self on this matter and no advise is pertenant . I do not beat about the bush , what actualy is , is , live with it or go with your own concience , this forum gives advice as they have personaly found it to be in thier circumstance and knowledge of thier experience ,to further denegrate thier attempt to be of assistance will , shall i say , be rather impertanent of you . All of this forum consists of people who give freely of thier time , to , and do , an excellent job of so doing to the extent of thier 'Personal 'Knowledge . Please take it as such or just 'Go away' , you are insulting peoples freely given acumulated knowledge , i personaly appreciate all of these participants and what i am able to glean from thier extensive acumulation for a data base . Colin


----------



## ljkd13

oddball said:


> Synthia is no slouch on these matters , she has been around the mill , if you personaly feel you need a ton of medications , stop being so cheap , cheap can often be fatal in Asia . It would appear that you have already convinced your good self on this matter and no advise is pertenant . I do not beat about the bush , what actualy is , is , live with it or go with your own concience , this forum gives advice as they have personaly found it to be in thier circumstance and knowledge of thier experience ,to further denegrate thier attempt to be of assistance will , shall i say , be rather impertanent of you . All of this forum consists of people who give freely of thier time , to , and do , an excellent job of so doing to the extent of thier 'Personal 'Knowledge . Please take it as such or just 'Go away' , you are insulting peoples freely given acumulated knowledge , i personaly appreciate all of these participants and what i am able to glean from thier extensive acumulation for a data base . Colin



Wow,

I didn't expect to be insulted and chased away for asking a question. I never questioned anybody's judgment, nor did I "denegrate their attempts to be of assistance." Synthia seemed to understand my follow up question, why didn't you? 

You make it sound as if I told them their information was wrong and was belligerent about it. If you re-read I think you will find quite the contrary.

And, on a further note. When people ask legitimate questions, then legitimate follow up questions and get attacked for nothing, it does more harm to the board, which I agree, is full of smart people who take time out of their lives to help, than simply posing questions. I think you would have successfully alienated and chased away someone with less thick skin, which is certainly not the goal of the board.

Synthia, if I insulted you, or in any way second guessed your information, I apologize; that was not my intention. 

Colin, please stop.


----------



## oddball

Sorry,i was having a REALY bad day.Colin


----------



## synthia

Yeah, Colin, you were. It's easier for those of us with a decade or two of travel under our belts to wonder what people are so concerned about, or why they aren't concerned when they should be. I'd rather see someone be worried than be cavalier. I've met people who are taking all the medical precautions lightly, and that's a far worse mistake.


----------



## ljkd13

oddball said:


> Sorry,i was having a REALY bad day.Colin


No worries, Colin. I understand how that works.


----------



## jsflynn603

See: Travelers' Health | CDC

There is a world map there someplace, enlarge it, look at where you will be and read warnings.

CDC does state someplace to be careful as a common anti-malarial med used in Asia is not allowed in the US due to common and sometimes severe (or fatal) adverse effects. 

CDC's malaria risk map: Malaria Risk Map Application | CDC Malaria

Doxycycline is recommended and is available at Walmart at $10 for a 3 month supply!

The wisest thing is to go to a hospital and find an Occupational/Travel section. They will set you up and can easily look at your itinerary and tell you what you need as well as give you any form that might be necessary in certain countries. Often polio and other immunizations are recommended (if adult, even if you were immunized as a child).

It is wise to research parasites also. For instance handling the neat "giant land snail" can leave larvae which will infect you through your skin. In the Philippines fresh water is often inhabited by a snail whose larvae are free-swimming and "fast." These extremely tiny larvae are stimulated by bather's shadows and urine, and will quickly and painlessly burrow into the skin, making their way into the body and causing moderate to deadly parasitic infections.


----------



## KhwaamLap

jsflynn603 said:


> See: Travelers' Health | CDC
> 
> There is a world map there someplace, enlarge it, look at where you will be and read warnings.
> 
> CDC does state someplace to be careful as a common anti-malarial med used in Asia is not allowed in the US due to common and sometimes severe (or fatal) adverse effects.
> 
> CDC's malaria risk map: Malaria Risk Map Application | CDC Malaria
> 
> Doxycycline is recommended and is available at Walmart at $10 for a 3 month supply!
> 
> The wisest thing is to go to a hospital and find an Occupational/Travel section. They will set you up and can easily look at your itinerary and tell you what you need as well as give you any form that might be necessary in certain countries. Often polio and other immunizations are recommended (if adult, even if you were immunized as a child).
> 
> It is wise to research parasites also. For instance handling the neat "giant land snail" can leave larvae which will infect you through your skin. In the Philippines fresh water is often inhabited by a snail whose larvae are free-swimming and "fast." These extremely tiny larvae are stimulated by bather's shadows and urine, and will quickly and painlessly burrow into the skin, making their way into the body and causing moderate to deadly parasitic infections.


Jeez JS what with Gonorrhea, oral herpies, genital warts, snail larva up you ureatha and in your skin, you are really putting the willies up me - and I live here! I was actually playing with giant snails a couple of weeks back at a highway gas station (the grass verge was covered in them) - didn't get close enough to touch them by hand though.


----------



## jsflynn603

"Giant African Snails are carriers of the rat parasite, Angiostrongylus cantonensis. This parasite can be contracted by ingesting improperly cooked snail meat or by handling live snails and transferring snail mucus to the human mucus membranes such as those in the eyes, nose, and mouth."

Just don't pick your nose...rub your eyes or suck your fingers after handling the snails and you'll be ok.

The snail larvae don't invade the urethra, they burrow painlessly into the skin. I imagine you are thinking about the: 

‎Candiru (English and Portuguese) or candirú (Spanish), also known as canero or toothpick fish, are parasitic freshwater catfish of a number of genera in the family Trichomycteridae. They are found in the Amazon River and have a reputation among the natives as the most feared fish in its waters, even over piranha.

This one can make it's way into the urethra and lodge there feeding on blood or mucus, but they are only in the Amazon or Orinoco rivers, so you are safe.

Sorry I once wanted to be a parasitologist...


----------



## Serendipity2

ljkd13 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I will be in Thailand in September and will be staying through probably February or March. I am somewhat concerned with the malaria situation, as I will not be spending all of my time in major cities.
> 
> I can buy malaria medication here to take with me and take while I'm there, but it will cost me 300-400 American dollars. Can I get malaria medication there that will work. If so, is it easy to access and less expensive?
> 
> We could certainly plan ahead while there, and just buy it when we need it, if that's the best solution.
> 
> I really am not interested in getting malaria though, so if buying it here is the safest way, I may have to do that.
> 
> Any input is appreciated
> 
> 
> Luke,
> 
> If you take reasonable precautions you probably will not get malaria including using a mosquito repellent, wearing long sleeves and avoiding known areas where malaria is prevalent but don't fear travel.
> 
> Heck, if malaria doesn't get us it's going to be dengue fever or HIV or H1N1 or even H5N1. Live and enjoy life - you cannot guard against everything and the overwhelming probability is you'll be just fine. That said, it's probably a good idea to spend that money instead on trip insurance which would also include, if needed, med evac but again, be aware of those illnesses and be smart and you should have a great stay in Thailand. And by all means, if you get a chance to go to those border areas - go. I've been several times and it's worth the trip and the minimal risk.
> 
> Interesting, the name 'malaria' means bad air as they use to think that was what caused the disease!
> 
> Serendipity2


----------

